# Forming .375 JDJ from .444 Marlin cases.



## gar hunter (Feb 15, 2005)

What do I need for this operation? Do I need any other forming dies besides the .375 JDJ dies?

Thanks


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

From what I have read, you can do it in one pass. Load a reduced load but no moer than 10%, and fire. I think you will want to run the die down just enough so the neck sholder area will just let you close the action, or reduce by a full 10% and load bullets out to the lands so it is a jam fit. This will keep the brass centered, and the neck area will not be unduely worked. I have and load a 309jdj, and it works best to make it a two step reduction. Mike Bellum has some great information on this subject and how to load/fireform for the contenders.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*gar hunter,

The .375 JDJ is made by simply running a .444 case through the .375 JDJ full length sizing die, the .375 is exceptionally easy to make.* It headspaces on the shoulder but will headspace off the rim, too. Full charge loads are loaded the first time around. No fire forming is necessary.

*The .375 JDJ is different from the .309 JDJ because the .309 needs to be fire formed!*


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

gun test mag has a websight and has an article on how to form the 375jdj as well as some reloading information. The particular article also covers the 309jdj, the 7 tcu, and one other I can't remember at the moment. Also, if you e-mail J. D. Jones at SSK he or they will send out information for you. Another great source of information on standard and wildcat reloading is to call the Sierra bullets hotline. You can also e-mail questins to them. Any time I have contacten them, they were very helpfull and would even send a hard copy of the information in the mail out to me at no charge. I hope this helps some. Have fun with the new hand cannon, they are great fun, and rember, you don't always have to go full bore with these, plinking loads are usally more fun to shoot, and get you comfortable with the gun and sights, and worn't beat up your hands soo much.


----------

